# g5 montec sharpening out of the box?



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

been reading a bunch of reviews and forums on the subject some love them others hate them. Do any of you guys sharpen them out of the box? I hear that is the best bet for good bloodtrails. 
thanks for the help guys


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know. I love the concept of the Montec, and did from the first time I saw an ad for them. However, they just didn't seem very sharp to me. Certainly not as sharp as many other broadheads I'd used. So, I bought the G5 stone, watched the sharpening video on their website, and worked my butt off one night trying to get one "shaving" sharp! Didn't happen! I have heard that the "CS" or carbon steel ones will take a better edge than the stainless steel ones. I also read a post, maybe on another forum, that the NAP Hellrazor is the same basic design, but much sharper than the Montecs.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i tried a lansky sharpening stone on mine and they are noticeably sharper than the one i didnt sharpen. The billet, cut on contact broadhead makes tons of sense to me also and i suppose it could just be that the blood trails are not amazing but they kill very effectively. Im not sure just makes me a bit uneasy


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I've been sing them for several years. The blood trails are not the best, but every deer I have shot properly has gone down within sight, so I guess I haven't watched the blood that much.

The CS heads are plenty sharp out of the box. The stainless ones are adequate.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Why spend that much money on dull broad heads out of the box.Slick tricks are razor sharp and leave good blood trails.Just my 2 cents. Good luck...


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I spend the money because they are easily sharpened and resharpened, do not break apart when hitting bone and fly better than any head I have tried. A couple of my montecs have killed several deer and are still spin testing perfectly and are razor sharp with a little work on a 4$ stone.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishforfun said:


> Why spend that much money on dull broad heads out of the box.Slick tricks are razor sharp and leave good blood trails.Just my 2 cents. Good luck...





Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I spend the money because they are easily sharpened and resharpened, do not break apart when hitting bone and fly better than any head I have tried. A couple of my montecs have killed several deer and are still spin testing perfectly and are razor sharp with a little work on a 4$ stone.


Fishforfun, that's why I finally switched to Slick Tricks this year! I saw too many posts on too many other forums to ignore them any more. yes, they are scary sharp right out of the package, and their blades are a little thicker than most, so you can resharpen them if needed.

And Mad-Eye, if they work for you, God bless you! Like I said, I loved the idea of them right off the rip! And every one I ever bought spun perfectly for me, even the practice heads. The big problem was that they just didn't seem sharp enough! And I bought the G5 diamond sharpening stone, and worked my a$$ off one night trying to get the things sharp, and it just didn't happen!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

saw a field and stream article that ranked a bass pro redhead broadhead number one fixed blade might try those but with about 10 minutes of work im pretty happy with how the g5 feels. To each his own put it where it counts, they will all work.


----------

